# 30-30 legal next year??



## fishguy 888 (Aug 8, 2012)

Do you think the 30-30 will be legal next year for the deer gun season?It's not like the 30-06 that shoots over a few miles. It shoots about the same distance as the PCR rifles.


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

Hope so. But my guess it will take 3 or 4 more years to get the rest of rifles legal.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Hope not. That will destroy whats left of the herd in places where they are to thin as it is.


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

fishguy 888 said:


> Do you think the 30-30 will be legal next year for the deer gun season?It's not like the 30-06 that shoots over a few miles. It shoots about the same distance as the PCR rifles.


You can use the .375 Winchester now. It is on the list and is a better performer than the 30-30.

I don't think any ballistic argument for the 30-30 will ever overlook the fact that it has a neck and a bullet that is less than .357" in diameter. Those two criteria would take a massive effort to defeat and I just don't see it happening.


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

ldrjay said:


> Hope not. That will destroy whats left of the herd in places where they are to thin as it is.


Please explain how the 30-30 will "destroy whats left of the herd".

It won't magically grant you the ability to acquire more tags. It's no more accurate than anything else we use and it's an inferior cartridge compared to other options, both before and after straight walled rifles were permitted.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

bad luck said:


> Hope so. But my guess it will take 3 or 4 more years to get the rest of rifles legal.


Thats more of what I was was commenting about. Leave it the way it is before we get ahead of ourselves. We haven't seen the season with strait wall cartridge yet. For all we know they may do away with it. Hope not, I like the concept of where we are going. Its going to be interesting to see numbers poached by rifles this year. Well I guess we wont see numbers. Lol


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

ldrjay said:


> . Its going to be interesting to see numbers poached by rifles this year. Well I guess we wont see numbers. Lol


I see no reason to believe that it will be any higher than the numbers poached with rifles every other year.

Do you?


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Yes I do. Why wouldnt some jerk off say well this rifle is legal my say 30-30 sounds and looks similar. Bang. Be lucky if there will even be a check in. Not to mention the [email protected]#$ people who think slinging lead at a running deer is safe and ethical.


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

ldrjay said:


> Thats more of what I was was commenting about. Leave it the way it is before we get ahead of ourselves. We haven't seen the season with strait wall cartridge yet. For all we know they may do away with it. Hope not, I like the concept of where we are going. Its going to be interesting to see numbers poached by rifles this year. Well I guess we wont see numbers. Lol


i have shot slug guns for the past 30 years or so, until this year, i got a 45-70. one incredible difference i noticed about the rifle is....accuracy. i thought my slug guns shot good, but there is no comparison to the accuracy of the rifle. so my take on this is, maybe less wounded deer from an errant slug. it's not the slug guns that are the problem, i thinks it's ammo quality. seemed like i would always get a flyer with the slug gun, the 45-70 has been spot on.(60 rounds so far). as far as poached deer go....well, poachers don't care about the laws.


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

Poachers poach......doesn't matter. The accuracy of rifles over shotguns isn't debatable. I'm not buying a 4570...... Yet, I'm going to wait another year or 2 to see if a rifle caliber I already own will get legal.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

hopintocash2 said:


> as far as poached deer go....well, poachers don't care about the laws.


Exactly so I don't see why the new rule would encourage/discourage poachers. The guys that use rifles every year to poach deer ( or any other weapon, read that in most states the .22 mag is the most common) will still do the same and guys that don't poach deer prolly won't pick up a rifle and go poach now.

As far as rifles ruining the heard, don't think so as some one else mentioned you can still only use the tags given (honest hunters) so keep tags the same or less where need be and I see no issue.

Just my .02 cents


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

ldrjay said:


> Yes I do. Why wouldnt some jerk off say well this rifle is legal my say 30-30 sounds and looks similar. Bang. Be lucky if there will even be a check in. Not to mention the [email protected]#$ people who think slinging lead at a running deer is safe and ethical.


Two very different topics there, poachers using illegal guns and bad hunters slinging lead.

I just don't think it will cause an increase in illegal rifle deer poaching. Poachers that want to poach with a rifle have done it in the past and will continue to going forward. Will there be a few guys that try and skate the rules and use a caliber not approved? Sure there will, but I highly doubt it will be a significant number because most hunters are still honest. Rules only effect honest hunters.

Bad hunters slinging lead is certainly not exclusive to the weapon of choice and don't really know what that has to do with PCR rifles being legal.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Lundy said:


> Two very different topics there, poachers using illegal guns and bad hunters slinging lead.
> 
> I just don't think it will cause an increase in illegal rifle deer poaching. Poachers that want to poach with a rifle have done it in the past and will continue to going forward. Will there be a few guys that try and skate the rules and use a caliber not approved? Sure there will, but I highly doubt it will be a significant number because most hunters are still honest. Rules only effect honest hunters.
> 
> Bad hunters slinging lead is certainly not exclusive to the weapon of choice and don't really know what that has to do with PCR rifles being legal.


Good points, Lundy! What would a serious poacher, and I'm talking about the guys cruising the boonies in the middle of the night with a spotlight and a rifle, want with a .30-30! Good grief! They're already whacking them with .270's, .280's and .30-06's! 

And, yes, some guys might try to get away with an illegal caliber, but how many times during gun season have you heard the exact same report from the exact same location 5 times in close succession? When you're only supposed to have 3 in the gun! Too many for me to remember, and those guys are just as illegal!


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

To be honest ive kinda given up deer hunting a couple years ago. My main deer buddy past so it lost most of the joy I had in it. Im not saying I dont buy a tag every year and go two or three times. I honestly love using the muzzle loader. I just see more of a well this rifle is good to use lets keep adding to the list. I know the illegal poaching is a huge problem already. The only real problem with more rifles being added is semi populated areas. Probably the only reason we dont have them already. Plenty of times I wish I had a reach out and touch em rifle. Eh im good on the rest of this subject. Thanks for staying civil guys. Kinda nice having a debate without some a hole coming in and blowing it WAY out of proportion.


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

It will be interesting to see how this season pans out with the straight walled rifles. They're definitely more accurate than a smooth bore slug gun and rifled slugs and have more range, but will there be enough people hunting with them to really make a difference in the total harvest numbers? I'm guessing in the eastern counties with big numbers of deer killed that they won't be a real big improvement over a slug gun because the terrain and cover really limit shot ranges. Maybe I'm wrong, I don't know. Time will tell.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

There are very few new legal rifle calibers that offer any ballistic performance advantage over a sabot shotgun slug, most offer much less.


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

Lundy said:


> There are very few new legal rifle calibers that offer any ballistic performance advantage over a sabot shotgun slug, most offer much less.



I agree. It's not until you get into the .375win, 444 marlin and 45/70 range that you really gain anything. I'm happy with my 20ga Mossberg and good slugs out to 200 yards if the shot can be made right.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

I would love to be able to use my 30-30. Solid 250 yard rifle with the right ammo. Been my WV go to gun for several years.

Have a .444 now, but prefer the 30-30. If it ever becomes legal I will sell the .444 in a heartbeat.


----------



## tmitchell91 (Jun 10, 2014)

i will still use my Mossberg 500 with hornady sst slugs. Use what you know and what youre comfortable with its all Ive shot. my dad use to use Winchester but he has switched to hornady and never went back. Shot a buck at 130 yards and it was spot on. But I come from the thumb area of Michigan where all we could use was shotguns and bows (muzzleloaders as well) As far as the straight wall could cause more poaching i agree with the previous statement how many people load more rounds? or hunt places they arent spouse to. I mean people always try to give themselves an edge. I think its good that they passed the straight wall law a lady i work with love to hunt but could handle a shotgun anymore from shoulder surgery and this year she back to hunting, she pick up a new rifle (cant remember the size i believe it was .357 but not sure) so there are benefits to it just like some people HAVE to use a crossbow. ALL in all the dnr is going to do whats best for the wildlife. So obviously they have looked into it and decide that it is the right thing to do.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

the poachers are already using high powered rifles for poaching so why would a 30 30 make any difference. poachers aren't going to go down to a 30 30 when they already have 30 06,s and ar 10,s and ar15,s and 270,s now why would they switch to a little 30 30??

I would have to say that you should be happy with what you've got now. I live in Indiana and we've had the pistol cartridge rifles now for a couple of yrs. there has been some people that ran out and bought the new rifles but not as many as you might think. and I just don't believe ohio or Indiana will open gun hunting up to the 30 30 or any other high powered rifle.

I just hunt with my cva v2 50 cal muzzle loader. and can shoot out to 200 yrds with no problem. but 95% of my shots are less than 50 yrds.
sherman


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Always wanted to get a good lever action & Ohio gave me an excuse this year. After much study & shopping around, I got a new Marlin 45-70 & put a Bushnell Banner 3x9x40mm on it. I've always liked Marlin's lever action a lot better than Winchester's & a friend has a 444 Marlin that I've shot quite a bit over the years for target shooting. I've been bow & slug gun hunting deer in Ohio since 1976 and I'm excited to be able to go rifle hunting this year!


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Ps. The ballistics on the 45-70 are a lot better than a slug gun. It's a solid 200 yard gun but it drops off fast past 200. When I think back on some of the deer I could've taken over the years with a 45-70 vs. not even shooting at them with a slug gun, I would say we may see a few more deer taken this year & definitely may see some nice bruiser bucks!


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

mrjbigfoot said:


> Always wanted to get a good lever action & Ohio gave me an excuse this year. After much study & shopping around, I got a new Marlin 45-70 & put a Bushnell Banner 3x9x40mm on it. I've always liked Marlin's lever action a lot better than Winchester's & a friend has a 444 Marlin that I've shot quite a bit over the years for target shooting. I've been bow & slug gun hunting deer in Ohio since 1976 and I'm excited to be able to go rifle hunting this year!


I have the same gun but in a guide series, same scope, and shoot the same bullets...great gun. Up until now In have used it as my PA bear gun, but I'm fairly sure it will kill a deer!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

if they OK the 30-30..... I then hope they OK the 30 Remington round, so I can finally hunt with my uncles gun given to me some years ago.....and rounds are obsolete but I have many with time finding them over the years of searching



Lundy said:


> There are very few new legal rifle calibers that offer any ballistic performance advantage over a sabot shotgun slug, most offer much less.


I have to agree and doubt I will be out with anything but the old reliable shot gun in my woods


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

The .444 Marlin will give you an advantage over a slug gun.


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

as far as accuracy goes, i think the 45-70 is advantageous over a slug gun.


----------

